

Increase Productivity or a Boost in Innovation – Which Would You Choose? - shanellem
http://blog.15five.com/increase-productivity-or-a-boost-in-innovation-which-would-you-choose/

======
eloheleh
Essential for today's globally competitive workplace --finding the balance and
equilibrium between brilliant collaborative innovation and individual
productivity.

